# Land vs. house



## rickdi (May 2, 2009)

I was just wondering, what is your preference:

A smaller house with a lot of land, or a large house on a smaller lot?

This might be interesting?


----------



## homefish (May 2, 2009)

With a large lot, you can always expand the house.


----------



## pwhoolboom (May 2, 2009)

Generally, large lot small house but it depends on what part of the country I'm living in...


----------



## DaveyDIY (May 2, 2009)

Large lot is not very descriptive
To a friend in NH 5 acres is a small lot
Another friend in Montana has 100 acres
Around here 1/2 - 1 acre is a large lot

We have 1/2 acre - house was 1640 sq ft as purchased
By the time I'm done it will be close to 3000 sq ft

That's not counting the 24x36 garage, 7x10 lean-to greenhouse, 6x10 3 season front porch, 19x24 walk up attic, or the 1250 sq ft basement


----------



## GreenIsGood (May 3, 2009)

Small houses cost so much less to operate and are so much easier to keep clean.


----------



## majakdragon (May 3, 2009)

I have a 1-1/3 acre lot and a 2600 sq ft house plus a 30x50 shed. Lots seems smaller until you are mowing it.


----------



## dakuda (May 3, 2009)

I hope to get a 1300sq ft house on about 2 acres, if I can sell my current home.  That is plenty for me.


----------



## H4D (May 6, 2009)

I prefer a larger house than a smaller one, but that's just me


----------



## Boyle (May 11, 2009)

Large house smaller amount of land.


----------



## Aurorae (May 18, 2009)

You can always add more to a small house if you have a lot of land! Property is much better than a big house.


----------

